# So who is ready for MLS?



## lampern

With Major League Soccer fly or flop in Atlanta?


----------



## biggdogg

Arthur Blank has a way of making things work so we'll see...

Personally, I would have rather seen him keep the Thrashers around.


----------



## Coenen

lampern said:


> With Major League Soccer fly or flop in Atlanta?


Fly. Lots of hipsters in Atlanta. I'm looking forward to going to a few games myself; live soccer is supposed to be quite an experience. If it's fun to go to, and the price is reasonable, I could see it catching on in a big way.

I think I'm more interested in seeing how they do with the soccer loyalties of the town being almost completely theirs. I doubt too many transplants will have brought their MLS loyalties with them the way we see with the other sports/teams.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pfffffffffffffft . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Wasn't there already a soccer team?


----------



## GAGE

I am pretty excited to see a few games.


----------



## bilgerat

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffft . .



X2


----------



## centerpin fan

MLS is just the WNBA for heterosexuals.


----------



## Nitram4891

My friends and I are the founders of one of the supporters groups.  Atlanta has already surpassed the record for season ticket sales for a new franchise.  I think so far ATL United has done everything right, including investing in young talent.  I can't wait!


----------



## tcward

Soccer...really...


----------



## FootLongDawg

hooked on quack said:


> pfffffffffffffft . .



x 10


----------



## Nitram4891

Sell out.  55,297 fans there and despite the loss it was a night to remember.  Our team has only played together 6 weeks and we can keep up with the best in the east.  Awesome game!


----------



## Matthew6

FootLongDawg said:


> x 10



ouch.


----------



## doenightmare

ATL is a band wagon town. If they win bigley they will get lots support. If they suck interest will fall off. Right now it's a cool thing to be seen at. Meh.


----------



## rjcruiser

Nitram4891 said:


> Sell out.  55,297 fans there and despite the loss it was a night to remember.  Our team has only played together 6 weeks and we can keep up with the best in the east.  Awesome game!



It was the first MLS soccer game that I've ever watched on TV.  My son is 9 and is playing soccer and wanted to watch, so we did.

Exciting game for sure....lots of emotion from the young players on ATL.  They had tons of opportunities and just couldn't convert a few more that they needed and it cost them in the end.

I hope they do well.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Nitram4891 said:


> This is the most ignorant thing I've read on this forum in a very long time.  Congratulations!





And it didn't come from me!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## elfiii

FootLongDawg said:


> x 10



To the third power.


----------



## TurkeyH90

centerpin fan said:


> MLS is just the WNBA for heterosexuals.



Lotta skinny jeans being worn by dudes at those games!


----------



## GTHunter

Nitram I was at the inaugural game and had a blast. Ignore all these fools on here who are just knocking it because they haven't been to a game. I did my under grad at Georgia Tech and have been to a lot of football games at Booby Dodd. Sunday night, after the first goal, was the rowdiest I have ever seen it. Atlanta is ready for soccer.


----------



## lampern

55,000 folk is a very good turnout


----------



## DAWG1419

Notice all the gt fans love it and the UGA fans hate it including me


----------



## GAGE

UGA fan here who really enjoys soccer but can not watch a third of an inning of MLB.


----------



## Browning Slayer

DAWG1419 said:


> Notice all the gt fans love it and the UGA fans hate it including me



The Tech fans just like seeing that many people show up at their Stadium... Funny how those huge crowds are always wearing Red&Black...


----------



## Unicoidawg

The new will wear off and they'll go to losing like all expansion teams do......... I'd rather take a kick in the daddy button than watch soccer. That's gotta be the most boring thing on earth.


----------



## lampern

Unicoidawg said:


> The new will wear off and they'll go to losing like all expansion teams do......... I'd rather take a kick in the daddy button than watch soccer. That's gotta be the most boring thing on earth.



They might lose but will the crowds go down?

I dunno. MLS does very well in some places and not so much in others.


----------



## 660griz

All professional sports have taken a hit with me. Throw in a sport that I thought was meant to keep a bunch of kids busy for about and hour and well, no I won't be going. There may be enough transplants to keep it going for awhile.


----------



## Nitram4891

GTHunter said:


> Nitram I was at the inaugural game and had a blast. Ignore all these fools on here who are just knocking it because they haven't been to a game. I did my under grad at Georgia Tech and have been to a lot of football games at Booby Dodd. Sunday night, after the first goal, was the rowdiest I have ever seen it. Atlanta is ready for soccer.



Yeah it was absolutely insane after that goal!  Lots of folks I've talked to said they were not soccer fans before going but were converted last Sunday evening.


----------



## Barfolomew

Based on the limited amount of exposure that middle & upper class parents are giving their kids to American Football and the fact that Baseball is boring as watching paint dry, I think MLS has a good shot at becoming popular.


----------



## biggdogg

Based on the crowd sizes at local high school soccer games, I'd say the sport has caught on just fine...


----------



## KyDawg

I am not a big soccer fan. I don't understand the rules, but I do watch the Cup when the USA is in it. Don't understand why people that don't like it feel the need to bash it. Just don't click on the thread.


----------



## Rob

Soccer is drawing more and more kids every season - I hope they do well.  The soccer fan clubs are great too!


----------



## brian lancaster

nobody I know of


----------



## egomaniac247

I think it'll make it.  Atlanta has the population to sustain it.

I'm with KyDawg, if you don't like the sport, why bash it?  I don't like hockey but I don't begrudge anyone who does.  

Soccer is an awesome game when played well....athleticism, strategy, teamwork, etc.


----------



## Gaswamp

my wife bought us tickets to see them play NYFC in late May.


----------



## Patriot44

Unicoidawg said:


> The new will wear off and they'll go to losing like all expansion teams do......... I'd rather take a kick in the daddy button than watch soccer. That's gotta be the most boring thing on earth.



Foe Sho!

I hated Soccer until I played it in the Army for a few years. Now that I don't play soccer any longer, I pretty much hate is again. 

My son wants to play and I wont let him. I just can't. Sometimes, being a father and making the hard decisions is not easy, but it is for his own good.


----------



## Throwback

*american football coach coaches soccer in england*

sums soccer up perfectly


----------



## ronmac13

The young guys are going to give Atlanta a good team to watch. 6-1 today in snow is pretty impressive. We're going next Saturday to the game. Going to a soccer game is unlike going to any other sporting event. Especially when the national team plays.


----------



## Nitram4891

ronmac13 said:


> The young guys are going to give Atlanta a good team to watch. 6-1 today in snow is pretty impressive. We're going next Saturday to the game. Going to a soccer game is unlike going to any other sporting event. Especially when the national team plays.



Yeah they did us proud today!  A T L


----------



## Paymaster

I had rather watch corn grow than soccer. Sorry, but it is the most boring sport out there to me. Hope they do well but I won't be watching.


----------



## 660griz

KyDawg said:


> Don't understand why people that don't like it feel the need to bash it. Just don't click on the thread.



Cause the title of the thread was, "So who is ready for MLS?".
You could get some folks that are ready...and some who are not.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Don't understand why people that don't like it feel the need to bash it. Just don't click on the thread.



I wasn't bashing it.. 

I was just pointing out the fact that the Tech Stadium sold out but it was for a different kind of "football" and the only time that stadium gets "sold out", there is always a sea of Red & Black..


----------



## chainshaw

I bought season tickets, early on. The quality of this team is unbelievable for an expansion team. They will only get better. Oh, I don't even own a pair of skinny jeans. 

And the biggest reason that so many UGA fans go to Bobby Dodd, is that they want to be in a stadium that has been home to more than ONE National Championship.


----------



## Nitram4891

Highlights from game 2.


----------



## elfiii

Barfolomew said:


> Based on the limited amount of exposure that middle & upper class parents are giving their kids to American Football and the fact that Baseball is boring as watching paint dry, I think MLS has a good shot at becoming popular.



American football is a manly, menly game. Baseball is a thinking man's game. Soccer is just 1 hour of people running around kicking a basketball back and forth.


----------



## injun joe

Baseball is a thinking man's game.....
for extremely slooowwww thinkers.


----------



## Browning Slayer

injun joe said:


> Baseball is a thinking man's game.....
> for extremely slooowwww thinkers.



Tell that to the one swinging a bat at a ball thrown 100mph...


----------



## elfiii

injun joe said:


> Baseball is a thinking man's game.....
> for extremely slooowwww thinkers.



That's what a lot of extremely sloooowwww thinkers think.


----------



## JSnake

I have season tickets too. Wasn't able to watch yesterday's game live but DVR'd it - great game but, good lord, Minnesota is hot garbage.  

I agree our line-up is great for an expansion team. High press and quick counterattacks. Almiron is great to watch. 

I am not looking forward to the June/July games in Bobby Dodd though. Haven't looked at all the KO times but it's guaranteed to be hot. They also need to get the beer line issues figured out in there. I had a guy selling beer near me that was kind of hidden so the line was generally short. You'd miss the whole game if you sat in the legit concession stand lines.


----------



## specialk

KyDawg said:


> Don't understand why people that don't like it feel the need to bash it. Just don't click on the thread.



reminds me of most nascar threads.....I've gotten so I just gave up posting new threads cause it just turns into a ''I hate nascar'' thread or ''I hate dale jr'' thread......those that like nascar can't post anything without it turning into a bashing thread.......sad......


----------



## Nitram4891

JSnake said:


> I have season tickets too. Wasn't able to watch yesterday's game live but DVR'd it - great game but, good lord, Minnesota is hot garbage.
> 
> I agree our line-up is great for an expansion team. High press and quick counterattacks. Almiron is great to watch.
> 
> I am not looking forward to the June/July games in Bobby Dodd though. Haven't looked at all the KO times but it's guaranteed to be hot. They also need to get the beer line issues figured out in there. I had a guy selling beer near me that was kind of hidden so the line was generally short. You'd miss the whole game if you sat in the legit concession stand lines.



Really hoping tech can improve because the stadium logistics were horrible.


----------



## ronmac13

supposed to be throttling attendance back for future games


----------



## centerpin fan

elfiii said:


> Soccer is just 1 hour of people running around kicking a basketball back and forth.


----------



## Nitram4891

ronmac13 said:


> supposed to be throttling attendance back for future games



Tech has to close down sections of the upper deck for renovations so the stadium capacity will go down a few thousand seats.


----------



## Patriot44

elfiii said:


> American football is a manly, menly game. Baseball is a thinking man's game. Soccer is just 1 hour of people running around kicking a basketball back and forth.



Caleb agrees.


----------



## Nitram4891

4 to 0 over Chicago yesterday.  10 goals in 2 games!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Coenen

Nitram4891 said:


> 4 to 0 over Chicago yesterday.  10 goals in 2 games!


Who says there's no scoring in soccer? Hopefully they keep it going.


----------



## JSnake

Great game this weekend. Weather was a great and the stadium atmosphere was outstanding. My buddies and I were joking around about all getting some "frosted tips" to honor Martinez


----------



## ronmac13

The Benz opener versus Orlando is going to be awesome. Martinez is fast. They will have their handles full when the international break ends and they play Seattle.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good to go get a point on the road at the defending champions, one of the more entertaining 0-0 matches I've ever seen last night.  3 more games on this road trip before being back in town on April 30th.


----------



## Nitram4891

2-2 vs Toronto despite the ref trying hard to hand them the game at the end.  Ready for the team to be back in town but still 2 more road games to play! Currently 3rd in the East.


----------



## Coenen

Watched a highlight package from that game this morning, a couple of the goals looked like offsides to me. You've got to be real fast to cleanly receive that thru ball all alone, well clear of the defense.

The American game definitely has a different look and feel compared to the EPL.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Attendance is probably going to take a hit in the upcoming home games with all of this 85 mess..


----------



## JSnake

Browning Slayer said:


> Attendance is probably going to take a hit in the upcoming home games with all of this 85 mess..



I'm already scheming how I'll get down there a the end of the month. I guess North Ave Marta would be closest. 

Nothing like low-key downing a couple cold'uns on the Marta.


I'll be surprised if we can hold on to Almiron. He'll be attracting interest from Europe if he isn't already.


----------



## Nitram4891

JSnake said:


> I'm already scheming how I'll get down there a the end of the month. I guess North Ave Marta would be closest.
> 
> Nothing like low-key downing a couple cold'uns on the Marta.
> 
> 
> I'll be surprised if we can hold on to Almiron. He'll be attracting interest from Europe if he isn't already.



He was an Arsenal target last year.  If he does leave, which I hope never happens, we should at least get a boat load of money for him.


----------



## injun joe

Nitram4891 said:


> He was an Arsenal target last year.  If he does leave, which I hope never happens, we should at least get a boat load of money for him.


This^^^^
He had a great day in Saturday's loss in Montreal. Tough to play 45 with 10 men and still control that much ball.


----------



## JSnake

Tough loss. I DVR'ed and watched on a 30 minute delay. I guess the game ran long and it quit recording during 2nd half stoppage time so I missed Montreal's winner. 

Almiron's work ethic and hustle is a joy to watch. He's almost a harder working Mesut Ozil


----------



## Nitram4891

That was a tough loss, terrible call by the refs to ruin the game.


----------



## Nitram4891

Solid road win this weekend.  Ready for the team to finally play at home.  Got my seats for Sunday!


----------



## JSnake

https://www.mlsplayers.org/images/April%2015,%202017%20Salary%20Information%20-%20By%20Club.pdf

Team payroll if anyone is interested


----------



## Coenen

Just got back from the ATL v DC game, it wasn't bad at all. Team took a big L, they just couldn't stop the counter attack.

Most of the crowd is from the Northern 'burbs, North Springs MARTA was packed for the ride down. The stadium and crowd atmosphere were great, and fun to be a part of. Getting back was a bit of a test, most of the crowd headed for the North Ave. train station. The smarter play is to bogey South one to Civic Center or North to Midtown and try to get on before the big rush of people.

All in all it was a fun experience. Not sure how these 3pm kick offs will play as we move into the real summer months. Sure would be nice if Mr. Blank could get his roof fixed. It's worth a go, but go now, before the big time hot weather sets in.


----------



## Nitram4891

Coenen said:


> Just got back from the ATL v DC game, it wasn't bad at all. Team took a big L, they just couldn't stop the counter attack.
> 
> Most of the crowd is from the Northern 'burbs, North Springs MARTA was packed for the ride down. The stadium and crowd atmosphere were great, and fun to be a part of. Getting back was a bit of a test, most of the crowd headed for the North Ave. train station. The smarter play is to bogey South one to Civic Center or North to Midtown and try to get on before the big rush of people.
> 
> All in all it was a fun experience. Not sure how these 3pm kick offs will play as we move into the real summer months. Sure would be nice if Mr. Blank could get his roof fixed. It's worth a go, but go now, before the big time hot weather sets in.



It was hot and will only get hotter.  I believe all but one of our remaining games at Bobby Dodd are 7pm starts which will help a little..  Our supporters group tailgate was a big hit once again but unfortunately the team didn't do their part this week.  On to the next one!


----------



## Coenen

Nitram4891 said:


> It was hot and will only get hotter.  I believe all but one of our remaining games at Bobby Dodd are 7pm starts which will help a little..  Our supporters group tailgate was a big hit once again but unfortunately the team didn't do their part this week.  On to the next one!


The Supporters' Group was awesome for sure! Definitely kept the energy up. I wish that atmosphere and energy could come over to the other American pro sports! The crowd participation, and constant engagement is definitely one thing that I envy about Soccer.

7pm starts won't be so bad, obviously not ideal, but waaaaaaaay better than getting beat down by that late afternoon sun.

I'm looking forward to my next chance to go.


----------



## injun joe

Looked like an expansion club for the first time Sunday.
Once DC got settled into the 4-4-2, we didn't do anything. Good services from outside for the first 15 min , then nothing. 
Good crowd though. Somebody (Almiron,Garza, Assad) is going to have to beat someone 1on 1 to break down defenses that jam the passing lanes. Looked like everybody was afraid to shoot from outside the 18.


----------



## JSnake

injun joe said:


> Looked like an expansion club for the first time Sunday.



Another appearance of the expansion team yesterday. I thought NYC would put in a few more goals too. I think it's obvious Kenwyne doesn't fit Martino's scheme at this point. He's good to have on the bench but dang...we need Martinez back asap

In terms of wash-up strikers leading the line, NYC definitely had the advantage with Villa vs. ATL's Jones


----------



## Nitram4891

Nothing good came out of that game other than we are one game closer to having Josef back.  Hoping we put on a better showing in Portland.  Have to remember we've played 6 out of the last 7 away.


----------



## Coenen

Took Houston to the woodshed last night!





Also the microphone went down during the National Anthem, and the crowd picked up the slack in fine form. Couldn't find that in an embed-able format yet, but it's worth the click. 

ATLANTA UNITED FANS SING NATIONAL ANTHEM


----------



## Nitram4891

We had a blast Saturday night!  What a hat trick by Miguel!  Re watching the anthem gave me chills.


----------



## Coenen

Nitram4891 said:


> We had a blast Saturday night!  What a hat trick by Miguel!  Re watching the anthem gave me chills.


That second goal was outrageous! Falling down, and still banged it in.


----------



## injun joe

Great match by AU.
I don't see how we can keep Miquel long.


----------



## Coenen

injun joe said:


> Great match by AU.
> I don't see how we can keep Miquel long.


Arthur does have some resources at his disposal. I wonder how all of that works between MLS and the European leagues, etc.


----------



## JSnake

Excellent game. I was even able to get a picture with Almiron after the game


----------



## Nitram4891

Our group is selling these scarves for when opposing players dive.  Will be coming early June!


----------



## Gaswamp

taking the family to the game this Sunday


----------



## Gaswamp

great game great atmosphere...styed at the Georgia Tech hotel...easy walk


----------



## Nitram4891

I didn't make it this past game but going to the game in Vancouver this weekend.  Looked rowdy on TV though!


----------



## Coenen

Solid win yesterday. They looked like a different team in the second half. What can you say about Almiron? What an excellent young player. Then, Martinez coming in to ice it. 

The crowd noise was overwhelming FSN's microphones.  What an atmosphere!

EDIT:


----------



## chainshaw

Coenen said:


> Solid win yesterday. They looked like a different team in the second half. What can you say about Almiron? What an excellent young player. Then, Martinez coming in to ice it.
> 
> The crowd noise was overwhelming FSN's microphones.  What an atmosphere!
> 
> EDIT:



Alan Green was a great addition to the TV crew. He is so animated.


----------



## Coenen

chainshaw said:


> Alan Green was a great addition to the TV crew. He is so animated.


Agreed. I like his style as well. Always on the home side, but not afraid to give credit where it's due, or take poor play to task.


----------



## Nitram4891

Looking forward to tomorrow's game.  BTW....any of yall catch our new scarf creation on TV?


----------



## JSnake

I hadn't seen that one. Outstanding.


----------



## Coenen

Nitram4891 said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow's game.  BTW....any of yall catch our new scarf creation on TV?


I saw a few "Footie Mob" scarves on the TV coverage, but don't recall anyone flashing the "Bless Your Heart" side. I'll pay more attention Saturday.

Terminus Legion needs to tear a page out of Arsenal's book and bring out the "He scores when he wants to..." chant for Martinez and Almiron.


----------



## Coenen

An exciting win against Colorado Rapids this evening! That stoppage time took for-ev-er! 

They've got to figure out how to make it happen on the road though. The loss against DC United stung, but a little home cooking was the cure. Without Tim Howard in goal, Atlanta might've put a half dozen on Colorado tonight, Martinez and Almiron were on FIRE in the second half. Such as it was, the one goal by Martinez was enough to get it done.

Nitram, I saw the "Footie Mob" scarf tonight! Martinez was wearing one during the post game!

Is it time for an "official" thread in here?


----------



## Nitram4891

3 straight wins...good game last night!


----------



## Coenen

Nitram4891 said:


> 3 straight wins...good game last night!


Could've done without conceding the two goals(especially the second), and the refereeing was.... questionable... but they did what you expect a team like United to do when they play almost 3/4's of the game with a man advantage.

My first game in the Supporters' Section, too! It's pretty wild in there!


----------



## Nitram4891

4 straight wins now.  Big win on the road at Orlando.  Solidly in the playoffs with a lot of home games left and  60% of the season gone.


----------



## Nitram4891

The benz is absolutely insane.  What a venue.  Solid 3 points this weekend, hoping for more tomorrow.  Looking good for the playoffs!


----------



## JSnake

I agree - stadium is awesome. Atmosphere seemed a little flatter than Bobby Dodd but I was also sitting across the stadium from the supporters section compared to directly adjacent to it at Bobby Dodd. 

We have a chance to really haul in some points with this homestand but games every 3 days for 2 weeks could take it's toll.


----------



## Gaswamp

still not a soccer pitch


----------



## Coenen

Heard a rumor today that Wednesday's match might not sell out, that'd be too bad. I think a lot of folks, myself included, are holding out for Saturday's fixture against Orlando.

Arthur certainly didn't waste any time making the grab for the MLS single game attendance record. It's probably a good shakedown run before Packers / Falcons on Sunday as well.


----------



## JSnake

7-0. I was a little late getting into the stadium but made it in time to see Martinez complete the hat trick. That free kick from Kratz was a beaut!


----------



## Coenen

JSnake said:


> 7-0. I was a little late getting into the stadium but made it in time to see Martinez complete the hat trick. That free kick from Kratz was a beaut!


Somewhere, Atlanta is still scoring on those guys. I guess that's to be expected when you play the 2/3's of the match 11 on 9.


----------



## Nitram4891

That was a memorable night.  What a beatdown!


----------



## Coenen

Too bad they had to settle for a draw today. I firmly believe that with LGP and Garza on the pitch they'd have won handily.

Josef Martinez. What else is there to say?

I'm not 100% about the attendance numbers, but the place was pretty full, and LOUD. Great atmosphere. First game at the new building, very impressed.


----------



## Nitram4891

Coenen said:


> Too bad they had to settle for a draw today. I firmly believe that with LGP and Garza on the pitch they'd have won handily.
> 
> Josef Martinez. What else is there to say?
> 
> I'm not 100% about the attendance numbers, but the place was pretty full, and LOUD. Great atmosphere. First game at the new building, very impressed.



100% agree...needed LGP and Garza.  Martinez is on fire.


----------



## Coenen

Nitram4891 said:


> 100% agree...needed LGP and Garza.  Martinez is on fire.


Garza's pace, and ability to get forward and distribute from the wing really helps the team. The games that he's been out, it seems like they've struggled to find a suitable guy to fill in.

Tito made a little noise over there. They'd have torn the place down if that stoppage time screamer had gone in. Dude can really rip it.


----------



## JSnake

Who's going tonight?


----------



## lampern

How many fans per game is Atlanta drawing? thanks


----------



## Coenen

Average attendance has been 45k plus. That will trend down a little since, IIRC, The Benz only seats about 42,500 for soccer. Every hone game thus far has sold out, for what that's worth. They drew 70k last Saturday with the full stadium open. Word is that they're opening the whole building again for the final home game.

The games I've gone to have been about the most fun I can remember at a sporting event.

Another big win last night too, 4-nil over LA Galaxy. The team is fast, and scores a lot of goals. The fans are insane. I'm really impressed with what Uncle Arthur and co. have put together here.


----------



## JSnake

The weekday 7:00 pm games are tough for me to get to on time due to work/traffic. I was late for last week's and missed a couple goals. I was about 25 mins late to last nights game - as I was walking up to the stadium, I hear the train whistle blowing and knew it had happened again. This time I missed THREE goals 

Good problem to have though


----------



## Coenen

JSnake said:


> The weekday 7:00 pm games are tough for me to get to on time due to work/traffic. I was late for last week's and missed a couple goals. I was about 25 mins late to last nights game - as I was walking up to the stadium, I hear the train whistle blowing and knew it had happened again. This time I missed THREE goals
> 
> Good problem to have though


Good thing Miggy was looking out for you with a 4th, and it was a cheeky one, too! 

For all the talk about Almiron and Martinez, I'm surprised Asad doesn't get a little more coverage, he scored a couple goals last night, and really seems to play with some grit in the final third. He makes a lot of good things happen. Throw Tito in the mix, and it's easy to see why Atlanta's offense is so potent.

It seemed as if they didn't miss Garza so much last night, either. Was that Tito filling his(Garza's) role on the wing? That seemed to work. Granted, LA wasn't particularly dynamic on offense...or defense, so maybe that success was more a product of a bad opponent.


----------



## JSnake

McCann has been filling in for Garza at LB - is that what you mean? He's been pretty good but hasn't really been tested all that much.


----------



## Coenen

JSnake said:


> McCann has been filling in for Garza at LB - is that what you mean? He's been pretty good but hasn't really been tested all that much.


Yeah, you're right. For some reason I had the field backwards in my mind's eye. It didn't seem like a big deal yesterday, because Asad had such a monster game!


----------



## lampern

Thanks

Thats really good attendance


----------



## Coenen

lampern said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thats really good attendance


On pace to break the league record, so you know, I guess you could say they're doing all right so far.

You should come to a match, it's great stuff live.


----------



## Nitram4891

Coenen said:


> On pace to break the league record, so you know, I guess you could say they're doing all right so far.
> 
> You should come to a match, it's great stuff live.



X2, the games are insanely fun.  My supporters group is tailgating in the gulch if you guys ever want to come by before and hang out.  We will have the dirty birds on TV as well this sunday.


----------



## lampern

Coenen said:


> On pace to break the league record, so you know, I guess you could say they're doing all right so far.
> 
> You should come to a match, it's great stuff live.



When I am in town visiting my brother, I may just do that.


----------



## Coenen

lampern said:


> When I am in town visiting my brother, I may just do that.


Make sure you look into some of the various supporters' groups and tailgates, get there early, and take it all in. Plenty of food, fellowship, and *ahem* 'refreshments' available. Assuming you're into that sort of thing.

Also, it's probably the cheapest, best way to get into The Benz and have a look around. Unless you'll be in town the Week of Falcons/Jets.


----------



## JSnake

Into the playoffs!


----------



## Nitram4891

JSnake said:


> Into the playoffs!



That 2 seed is looking possible but I still would not take a full team to new england this weekend.  Definitely leave Asad, Tito, and Martinez on the bench.  LGP/Garza/Laurentowitz/Carmona next on the list of can't get hurt.


----------



## Nitram4891

I will be happy with a 3 seed, anything can happen now that we are in.  One thing is for sure, no one wants to come play us at home!


----------



## Coenen

Nitram4891 said:


> That 2 seed is looking possible but I still would not take a full team to new england this weekend.  Definitely leave Asad, Tito, and Martinez on the bench.  LGP/Garza/Laurentowitz/Carmona next on the list of can't get hurt.


I don't think that's Tata's style, but we'll see.

Haven't watched yesterday's match yet, but the score line says they didn't suffer too much from having Almiron sidelined. They've been all right without Garza. It seems like the games Martinez has been out have been the ones where they've struggled mightily on offense. 

Agree that they need to keep their back line guys healthy, and on the pitch. Their defense seems to have really solidified in this recent stretch, the barrage of goals at The Merc has been fun, but it's been more satisfying to see them put up clean sheets in 5 of their last 6.


----------



## JSnake

While watching the game last night, I couldn't help but think that Jacob Peterson looks like Axl Rose running around out there.


----------



## Big7

lampern said:


> With Major League Soccer fly or flop in Atlanta?



Me thinks it will be like the two ATL hockey teams.

I'd put my money on FLOP!


----------



## Coenen

Big7 said:


> Me thinks it will be like the two ATL hockey teams.
> 
> I'd put my money on FLOP!


----------



## Nitram4891

Coenen said:


>


----------



## Nitram4891

First playoff game in the history of the team on Thursday!  I can't wait!


----------



## huntersluck

I can't wait either. I believe they have won twice against them this season but in a one game elimination you never know what can happen. ATL


----------



## Nitram4891

huntersluck said:


> I can't wait either. I believe they have won twice against them this season but in a one game elimination you never know what can happen. ATL



Yeah we seemed to have their number.  They play wide open attacking like we do and we've had a harder time versus teams that play defensively.  Fingers crossed the 70k in the stadium tonight helps to push the team the extra distance like it has so far this year!!  Pretty unreal to come in to the league and finish 4th not just in the east but overall.  What a season it's been even if it ends tonight although I'm very optimistic it won't!


----------



## JSnake

Disappointing result last night. Either team could have won that during regulation or extra time. It's a long season and I think our main guys up top were kind of gassed. I could tell by his movement that Martinez was off his game a bit. 

During the second half of extra time, it might have been my viewing angle, but I thought Parkhurst was going to watch that shot go in instead of clear it off the line. I've been spooked by him because of that calamity where Altidore scored for Toronto.

Not quite sure about our penalty strategy there at the end. All in all, great first season and I've renewed my season tickets. I weaseled my way into the Delta Skyclub thing down on field level. Nice enough place but not really conducive to watching a live soccer game. I'm sure it's great for football though. 

Marta was a nightmare on the way home.


----------

